# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Hanwag to Salewa

## 30late

I've had my new Salewa Rapace gtx boots for couple of months now, been on a few good armed tramps with them and last weekend walked into a favourite spot of mine and managed to blood them with this nice hind.
It turned into a fairly long day bye the time I got back to the hut for lunch and to let the meat cool down , then a 4 hr walk with a heavy pack out to my car, but very happy with my Salewa boots.
I had been wearing some Hanwags and had a good run with them too but just a bit to rigid and heavy for my old legs.
Dry they are 1080 grams and wet more like 1.5 kg each that is to .Bloody hell I thought when I weighed them no wonder the ole legs were feeling  a bit weary.
My Salewas were listed as 680-700 gr but mine are more like 780 gr, but that is still 300 gr less than the Hanwags.
All my work boots and regular shoes are size 9 UK  but my Hanwags are 9.5 UK 44 EU so ordered the Salewas 44 EU and while they fit perfectly they are a snug fit , even another half size bigger would have been ok I think as they come with some extra inserts you can put on top of the insoles they come with to get a better fit.

I suspect they mite not be quite as waterproof as my Hanwags as the Salewas have a gore-tex tongue that runs right down to near the toe rather than the full leather uppers on the Hanwags, but so far very happy with my Salewas I think they suit my style of hunting my feet feel more nimble but still plenty of ankle support and the ole legs appreciate the lighter weight. Cheers

----------


## Feral

@30late , I'm looking at a pair of these salewas myself now, coming from meindl. Any update on how these boots are holding up? Sounds like it's best going about a size larger than normal boot / shoe size?

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> @30late , I'm looking at a pair of these salewas myself now, coming from meindl. Any update on how these boots are holding up? Sounds like it's best going about a size larger than normal boot / shoe size?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Im onto my second pair. First pair outlasted any other hunting boot I have had. In the end they got a little split in the outer leather at the flex point. I filled it with super glue and they are still ok for a few more miles. I keep them in my ute as a spare dry pair.

New pair (a year or so now) are going well. Same size and exactly the same fit. Best boot Ive had in 60 years of this hunting lark. Next best were an original pair of all leather Asolos 30 years ago.

Pic after about a years' constant hunting and some farm use (and of me after 73 years of use).

----------


## Steve123

> Im onto my second pair. First pair outlasted any other hunting boot I have had. In the end they got a little split in the outer leather at the flex point. I filled it with super glue and they are still ok for a few more miles. I keep them in my ute as a spare dry pair.
> 
> New pair (a year or so now) are going well. Same size and exactly the same fit. Best boot Ive had in 60 years of this hunting lark. Next best were an original pair of all leather Asolos 30 years ago.
> 
> Pic after about a years' constant hunting and some farm use (and of me after 73 years of use).
> 
> Attachment 193406


What are they like in the wet grass? and how much feel do you get through the sole?

----------


## Tahr

> What are they like in the wet grass? and how much feel do you get through the sole?


They are gortex lined but I think some moisture gets through the tongue. Quite good feel through the sole given that they are stiff enough for rocky and hard going. Ive used them after Tahr. Ok for bush hunting as far as Im concerned.

----------


## Hayden

I’ve been using their mid mtn trainers for about 6 months now, comfortable,nice and light, plenty of grip. Worn mendls for years then crispi more recently, I won’t be going back.

----------


## Chur Bay

What sort of dollars for a pair of those?

----------


## viper

Thar put me onto Salewa boots, really like mine,  great product

----------


## rugerman

I see your sitting on a stockpile of hushpuppies too   :Have A Nice Day: 




> Im onto my second pair. First pair outlasted any other hunting boot I have had. In the end they got a little split in the outer leather at the flex point. I filled it with super glue and they are still ok for a few more miles. I keep them in my ute as a spare dry pair.
> 
> New pair (a year or so now) are going well. Same size and exactly the same fit. Best boot Ive had in 60 years of this hunting lark. Next best were an original pair of all leather Asolos 30 years ago.
> 
> Pic after about a years' constant hunting and some farm use (and of me after 73 years of use).
> 
> Attachment 193406

----------


## Tahr

> What sort of dollars for a pair of those?


https://dwights.co.nz/products/salew...RoCDBMQAvD_BwE

----------


## Shearer

I have Mt Trainers, Crows and the Rapace. All excellent boots in varying degrees of flex. Repace seem a very slightly larger fit than the other two in the same size? but are size 42 like my other brands of boots. All light weight and agile.

----------


## 30late

> @30late , I'm looking at a pair of these salewas myself now, coming from meindl. Any update on how these boots are holding up? Sounds like it's best going about a size larger than normal boot / shoe size?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


I am very happy with my Salewas, had a bit of use now and they seem to have loosened up a bit and there lighter weight has made a big difference to the energy levels at the end of a long day. Will be getting another pair for sure when these ones wear out.

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

So they leak through the tongue eventually when walking through sodden wet grass? can you nip across shallow creeks without getting wet feet? Do you need to dry them out on a boot drier after every trip?  They sound great and it looks like they can be had for reasonably cheap off ebay but I have always been leary of any boots with gortex panels or tongues because of the leak issue

----------


## 30late

> So they leak through the tongue eventually when walking through sodden wet grass? can you nip across shallow creeks without getting wet feet? Do you need to dry them out on a boot drier after every trip?  They sound great and it looks like they can be had for reasonably cheap off ebay but I have always been leary of any boots with gortex panels or tongues because of the leak issue


Just returned from a week in the Ruahines that involved some creek walking,and yeah you can nip across creeks without getting wet feet but they are not as waterproof as a full leather boot. But i can live with that , a great north island boot i recon. cheers

----------


## Feral

I picked up a pair of the mountain trainer mid gtx's from Dwight's today. Holy shit they fit like a glove straight away and are amazingly comfortable (I also own Lowas and Meindles).

Very happy so far. Now for the Alps and Marlborough high country...

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

I tried on a pair of the trainer mids  but found they pressed the inside front of my heel, just at the back of my arch. Havent had another boot press like that. Wasnt sure if it would end up being sore or not, so have left it for now.

----------


## Gkp

I'm on my second pair I use in the summer months.
Not practical in the winter as they are not waterproof

----------


## Fred Fisherman

I run the Salewa Mountain Trainer Mid GTX 2017. model as pictured below - were in the 600gram range/boot. At first, like others I was suspect on the capabilities of this boot, but over the past 3 years I have done 7 day back pack missions in the Arawhata, Waiatoto, Ruahines, amongst others. Has proven perfectly capable, and now I seldom reach for the Lowa rangers. I'll definately be replacing with the newer models going forward. Awesome boot, one of the best andgood value for money.
268755_8697_XXXL.pdf

----------


## Shearer

Not sure where this "not waterproof" comes from. They are fully Gortex lined (and have a big hole in the top). I spent the other afternoon walking up a creek to collect a game camera in my Crows. I would have involved around 20 crossings of the very slippery creek over the space of 3 hours (nothing over the top of the boot) and my feet were bone dry when I got home. There was no sign of any water coming through the tongue.

----------


## Danny

> Not sure where this "not waterproof" comes from. They are fully Gortex lined (and have a big hole in the top). I spent the other afternoon walking up a creek to collect a game camera in my Crows. I would have involved around 20 crossings of the very slippery creek over the space of 3 hours (nothing over the top of the boot) and my feet were bone dry when I got home. There was no sign of any water coming through the tongue.


What make and model are these please chief?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

@Danny probably these ones https://www.furtherfaster.co.nz/coll...-gore-tex-mens

----------


## Shearer

> @Danny probably these ones https://www.furtherfaster.co.nz/coll...-gore-tex-mens


That's the one    @stug.
They are quite a bit stiffer than the Mt Trainers. Very similar to the Repace.
Mine aren't quite as bright as that any more though. I bought a pair for my son for his birthday recently and he is loving them too. His are the plain grey colour.
https://www.tradeinn.com/trekkinn/en...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## Feral

> Not sure where this "not waterproof" comes from. They are fully Gortex lined (and have a big hole in the top). I spent the other afternoon walking up a creek to collect a game camera in my Crows. I would have involved around 20 crossings of the very slippery creek over the space of 3 hours (nothing over the top of the boot) and my feet were bone dry when I got home. There was no sign of any water coming through the tongue.


Took my new Salewas up a creek today. Granted they're new, I found you can feel the coolness (if that makes sense) of the water entering the leather and synthetic tongue but doesn't come thru the goretex.

Feet remained dry but I think a few hours in the creek would see them damp through, same as any boot tho.

They certainly don't seem to leak as such. I'm very very pleased with them so far.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Often it can be condensation forming on the inside of the boot (hot feet) when the outside of the boot cools (cold stream). Not water getting in as such.

----------


## Dicko

might not be the same so deleted

----------


## Daniel Kwon

How are these for down South scree?

----------


## Tahr

> How are these for down South scree?


No problem. Im in it right now.

Ive done several Tahr trips with mine and hundreds of hours of steep wallaby chasing.

Im onto my second pair and the first pair are still serviceable but are suffering now from fair wear and tear.

2013.

----------


## viper

> Took my new Salewas up a creek today. Granted they're new, I found you can feel the coolness (if that makes sense) of the water entering the leather and synthetic tongue but doesn't come thru the goretex.
> 
> Feet remained dry but I think a few hours in the creek would see them damp through, same as any boot tho.
> 
> They certainly don't seem to leak as such. I'm very very pleased with them so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


I have exactly the same boots , color, laces and I love them, excellent grip from the soles as well.

----------


## Danny

So the boots we are all referring to are like a mid layer boot like the linked ones above?
I reckon a good boot thread could almost be stickied as its as important as sleeping bags and tents imo.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Feral

> I have exactly the same boots , color, laces and I love them, excellent grip from the soles as well.


I found the soles to be very slippery in the creeks so far, perhaps because they're so new. I'm not a fan of the orange laces myself so replaced them today with 7 core green Paracord.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## steadwah

I have a pair of Selewa mountain trainer lite mid gtx and highly rate them. A pair of size 11 weighs 1.34kg.

https://www.furtherfaster.co.nz/prod...e-mid-gore-tex

----------


## flyingpillock

Another endorsement for the Salewa’s from me, didn’t realise how much I’d been suffering in my previous pair of leather boots until I changed over to the Mountain Trainer Lite. Just a totally different experience out in the hills now. Perfect for the bush and flats hunting I mainly do but also hoping they hold up to the occasional trip up higher. My previous pair were Grisport Mohaka’s which weirdly never felt right from day one, battled with blisters and discomfort fairly early on and actually wore the boot lining through. I say weirdly because I had bought the exact same boot and size maybe 7 years previously and couldn’t rate that pair highly enough, sturdy, comfortable and amazing deep tread pattern. Almost tempted to buy another pair of the Salewas now as a replacement pair for when my new ones wear out!

----------


## bazz61

https://www.tradeinn.com/trekkinn/en...ts/137455563/p

----------


## flyingpillock

Actually after a few more weeks in the hills a caveat from me about the Salewas, so comfortable and great tread however not so waterproof after all. Only bought them in April but noticed they were leaking when last out, sprayed some Gortex sealer/treatment on them but they failed the bathroom sink test soon after quite spectacularly.
Spoke to the seller and looking to return them but went out again with them today and after cleaning them for taking back to store I noticed some abrasions on the outer fabric, hoping they dont pin leaks on that. Was hoping they would be a little more resilient, almost worth how quickly they wear given the comforts level but still disappointed.

----------


## Tahr

They do go through a phase where they look like they are ageing fast and won't last. But I just treat them with Snow Seal every now and again and the leather seems to smooth off and settle down. Same with some of the stitching around the bottom eyelets on the joins. It wears and can look tatty but doesn't let go.

Remember they are not a heavy weight boot and we (I) probably push them past what they are made for.

Im very happy to buy a pair every 3 years or so when they wear out.

----------


## Tahr

About 2 years. Hunting once a week and several week trips per year. Alpine, bush and some farm work. Drenching and vaccinating in a race is murder on boots. Pic taken straight after a week on wallaby.

----------


## Freezer

Are you all talking the same model? The rapace?

----------


## Tahr

> Are you all talking the same model? The rapace?


Mine are "Mountain Trainer". So are Flyingpillock's.

----------


## Happy Jack

Some good advice here, I'm in the market for new boots real soon and Salewa are at the top of my list if they fit my foot. Otherwise will have to look at other brands. Yes would love to get them cheaper but trying on is a must for me, so it will be a trip into Christchurch when I'm ready.

----------


## Shearer

> Mine are "Mountain Trainer". So are Flyingpillock's.


I think his are the Mt Trainer "Lite". More synthetic on them from what I can see but not sure about other differences. @Freezer. The Rapace are much stiffer than the Mt Trainer. Perhaps more suited to the tops.

----------


## Shearer

> Some good advice here, I'm in the market for new boots real soon and Salewa are at the top of my list if they fit my foot. Otherwise will have to look at other brands. Yes would love to get them cheaper but trying on is a must for me, so it will be a trip into Christchurch when I'm ready.


It was the Rapace I was wearing on our roar hunt HJ.
The Crow is another good option. Similar to the Rapace but with mostly synthetic upper. I use them as my day to day work boot.

----------


## Happy Jack

> It was the Rapace I was wearing on our roar hunt HJ.
> The Crow is another good option. Similar to the Rapace but with mostly synthetic upper. I use them as my day to day work boot.


Thanks it appears the Crow are no longer available though. Rapace is what I'm leaning towards.

----------


## Freezer

> I think his are the Mt Trainer "Lite". More synthetic on them from what I can see but not sure about other differences. @Freezer. The Rapace are much stiffer than the Mt Trainer. Perhaps more suited to the tops.


That’s what I’ve learnt I think. The mtn trainer lite is perhaps a little lite?  The standard mtn trainer looks to be sold out at a few places. 
For a north island bush hobbit the rapace might be a bit much.  Currently using crispi Nevada which are overkil

----------


## 30late

> That’s what I’ve learnt I think. The mtn trainer lite is perhaps a little lite?  The standard mtn trainer looks to be sold out at a few places. 
> For a north island bush hobbit the rapace might be a bit much.  Currently using crispi Nevada which are overkil


I have the rapace and love them , had a bit of use now and seem to be lasting well.  Mostly i am a bush hobbit to but also do some walkabouts on the tops.
As far as waterproofness goes i think they are not quite as good as a boot with a full leather upper , but i can live with that, just bought some waterproof socks that i hope will mitigate that issue.

----------


## Shearer

> That’s what I’ve learnt I think. The mtn trainer lite is perhaps a little lite?  The standard mtn trainer looks to be sold out at a few places. 
> For a north island bush hobbit the rapace might be a bit much.  Currently using crispi Nevada which are overkil


I happily use either the Mt Trainer or Rapace in the bush. The Rapace is stiffer but still not totally ridged (Salewa do a full on Alpine boot too) and the rand gives a bit better protection to the side of the foot than on the Mt Trainer.
Mt Trainer - Light, supple, very comfortable
Rapace - Light, more ridged, better side protection. Better suited to sideling and rocky terrain.
That's my opinion of them anyway and it is often the toss of a coin as to which ones I put on when I head out.

----------


## Danny

> I happily use either the Mt Trainer or Rapace in the bush. The Rapace is stiffer but still not totally ridged (Salewa do a full on Alpine boot too) and the rand gives a bit better protection to the side of the foot than on the Mt Trainer.
> Mt Trainer - Light, supple, very comfortable
> Rapace - Light, more ridged, better side protection. Better suited to sideling and rocky terrain.
> That's my opinion of them anyway and it is often the toss of a coin as to which ones I put on when I head out.


Hi chaps, 
Ive always had a good run out of all sorts of boots and currently use Lowa 8s. 
I mainly use for hunting in rivers, and Kaingaroa and in the Ureweras so its way easier country than the down south rocky steep shit. 
Reading up on the above mentioned boots Im quite keen to try a pair as long as they arent too tough for this NI easy country. I also have another pair more suitable to the screes and slopes of the South Island for my annual pilgrimages. 
I do like a higher boot for ankle support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flyingpillock

Just a quick follow up to my last reply on this thread, couriered boots back to seller Monday last week and new replacement boots turned up at home today. Considering they apparently had to be returned to distributor for testing not too bad at all time wise so at this stage, and  only if the new ones are waterproof, still a happy Salewa convert. (Would have been nice if the store had offered to pay my postage to return them though :Oh Noes: )

----------


## Tahr

Dry feet still.

----------


## tetawa

> https://www.tradeinn.com/trekkinn/en...ts/137455563/p


Just purchased off these guys 9 days from Spain to my door.

----------


## Happy Jack

Bought a pair of Rapace on Friday, bought locally as I needed to know my sizing in Salewa boots and wanted to promote a local independent store. Took them up into the snow yesterday and came home with dry warm feet for the first time in I don't know how many years. A great boot so far and no issues, I do struggle to get boots that fit properly so these are a revelation for me.

----------


## tetawa

> Bought a pair of Rapace on Friday, bought locally as I needed to know my sizing in Salewa boots and wanted to promote a local independent store. Took them up into the snow yesterday and came home with dry warm feet for the first time in I don't know how many years. A great boot so far and no issues, I do struggle to get boots that fit properly so these are a revelation for me.


Knew my size, paid $206 plus $37 shipping against $455 locally.

----------


## Danny

> Knew my size, paid $206 plus $37 shipping against $455 locally.


Yep, good deal. 
Helping local is a two way street imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

I didn't know which size so needed to trial, interestingly I had to shorten by 3 notches my crampons for the new boots over the old Sportivas I had, no wonder the new boots weigh so much less

----------


## Outdoorsbloke

I'm on my 2nd pair too. I wear them a minimum of five days a week year round with hunting thrown into the mix as well.  The first pair lasted 2 years before leaking so they became my summer boots. The 2nd pair are about 18 months old and are still going alright. They fit me like a glove and are competent above the snow line.

----------

